# Another Compatibility Question



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a few compatibility questions.

First
Currently I have (1) a blue hippo tang, and (2) a rectangular triggerfish (both about 2 inches in size).

I also plan on getting a (3) emperor angelfish, and (4) a maroon clownfish.

Recently I saw an Orange Tail Fiji Puffer. This puffer only grows to 4 inches in size. If I get this puffer, will the triggerfish eat it when the trigger gets older? Will eat eat the clownfish (grows to about 6 inches)?

Second

If I get a purple lobster in the above tank, will the lobster be safe with the above fish? Will the fish be safe with the lobster?

If not the lobster, are there any inverts at all that can survive being with a trigger, puffer, and large angelfish?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Inverts are out of the question.

The remaining topic is going to depend largely on your tank size and the order in which you introduce the fish. You must realize that the Trigger will grow very rapidly and your species is an extremely aggressive fish. I do not see any of your fish being safe unless you have a 220 gallon aquarium or larger, preferably 400 gallons or more.


----------

